# Who likes there automatic S14??



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

The reason why im asking is cause there is so many auto's out there. And not to mention a 97 LE just popped out by my house at the nissan dealership... i plan on going for a test drive within the next two days. give me your thoughts


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Well I'm gonna assume your previous 200SX was a 5-spd (since your sig says B&M short shifter) so you know how to drive manual transmission. And I'm also gonna assume you know how to drive an automatic. Just decide which one you would rather drive in a sports car. 

I suggest you wait for a 5-spd 240SX because i believe all sports cars should be in stick and automatic 240SX's have very little demand if you decide to eventually sell it. But go ahead and test drive it to get a feel for the car. I test drove an automatic fastback when i was in the process of searching for my car. You can always swap the tranny, but that means more $$$.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

theres a '98 s14 for sale where i live (like 20 mins away)
anyway just wondering how much you guys think it might go for its black on black 
auto
carbon fiber dash kit
an i think ~79xxx on the dial
so any thoughts would be great

thanks


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

the 97 LE(angry eye) buy my house is 7600 with 87000 miles....the reason why im asking about the autos is cause if i ever get enough money to do a swap i would also do a auto to 5 speed conversion at the same time.

Right now i just want a good every day driver that looks damn good


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if you have any intention of swapping to an SR20 or RB25DET, don't worry about the tranny. sure, it'll be kinda lame at first, but you need the corresponding tranmission to go with either of those engine swaps anyway. if you're just going to modify the KA24DE, then by all means wait for a manual. you'd have an easier and cheaper time converting the body panels of a 95-6 than the transmission.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Or just get a level 10 trans. and call it a day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

my 97 auto is adequate for commuting. With the overdrive on it runs like a civic. With the overdrive off it runs quite a bit faster, enough to be adequate. If you plan on doing the swap like me, get the auto if it's a good price and do the swap with the purchase of a front clip (engine tranny etc). Good luck finding a 240sx manual. I've been looking for a long damn time (cuople monthes ) and they are hard to find in good condition. Lucky if u do find one at all. good luck!


----------



## cpt276 (Feb 8, 2003)

i bought an '97 240se auto. but i was also planning doing the swap shortly after the purchase. my main concern was that i wanted a clean vehicle. meaning no salvage title, no major accidents, etc. that to me was more important than finding a 5-speed, with a salvage title. so for 3 months i dealt w/the auto, and now i'm just waiting for my swap to be complete. the other thing was (in considering what i wanted, and it's just me) is i didn't want a green car.


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

an auto -> manual swap isn't for the mechanically inept. I was lucky to find my 95 S14 with a manual transmission after a week of searching for Integras.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

yeha i didn't want a green one either  no offense to green 240's. 

Hey i used to have an integra. Too bad i sold it for a 240 : )


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

true sports cars are manual


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

clk amg 55 is auto... damn fast "sports" car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..it's kinda like a manual but not really.. it has that touch shift crap..

Transmission Driver-adaptive electronic 5-speed automatic. Touch Shift allows driver to manually downshift and allow upshifts by nudging the shift lever to the left or right from the Drive position. Shift into Optimum Gear programming allows one-touch selection of the best gear for maximum acceleration by holding the shift lever to the left of Drive for one second. Driver-selectable winter mode starts vehicle moving in 2nd gear or a special second Reverse gear to help improve takeoff on slippery surfaces. Display in instrument cluster indicates selected gear range and standard/winter mode.

^^^ straight from their website..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

mmdb said:


> *clk amg 55 is auto... damn fast "sports" car. *


mercs have something else.. its called class  also, it's a luxury sports coupe, it only needs to do 20km/h to get any attn


----------



## kite-guy240 (Jan 14, 2005)

yea i'm 16 and i jsut got a 97 240sx and i gotta say i love the front end i was thinking about the sr20 but that more for higher rpms and constantly in the gas, hence it beign a great drifing engine but for dragging or off the line racing as far as i kno the ka24 is the best. Im new at this and i jsut bought a turbo for my car and could use some help but i was also wondering if anyone has done a rb25 conversion, thats my goal for my car thax... abd the auto tranmission works great however for some reason mine shifts pretty hard into second does anyone elses do this? (e-mail me at [email protected])


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I had to jump into this conversation because I defend A/T's. I have a A/T 240 and so do I lot of other people. I driven M/T 240 and some other cars M/T. I have to stick with A/T. There are a lot of performance cars that are vearing towards A/T. Yes M/T's have certain advantages but so do A/T's especially in resale value. If you do blue book on any car with A/T you'll see that A/T is almost $1000 more than M/T. This is because its considerd luxury but dont be fooled. Look at this site www.levelten.com. Drop one of these in your 240 and watch those M/T's try and catch up. Also if you plan to drift, A/T allows you to focus on the drift (countersteer, throttle, etc.) Just ask Kat  ! Which will better your skills when you downgrade to a M/T. Oh! And a 240 with a tricked out A/T is a MAJOR sleeper!


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

The auto 240's are nice cars. But when you compare to a 5-speed they don't have the same performance. You cant help but feel separated from the engine a little. 
If you really want a 240 get one, auto or manual.
BTW for the price of a level 10 upgrade you could have swapped to 5-speed almost three times.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

i rather drive an automatic. Don't get me wrong I love 5-speeds, but an automatic has a quicker take off, and it barely loses any boost between shifts.


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

i tend to like M/T just because in my opinion, its more fun to drive. dont get me wrong, there are distinct advantages to A/T, as well


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

close thread


----------

